# Bundled Equip. Grounds



## ICE (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## fatboy (Oct 18, 2011)

Come on...........you don't really want him to follow the listing, dropping maybe just two under each lug?


----------



## TimNY (Oct 19, 2011)

Is the larger lug not suitable?

I'm looking at the connectors through which the NM enters the enclosure.


----------



## pwood (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm looking at the connectors through which the NM enters the enclosure.

   issues with them?


----------



## TimNY (Oct 19, 2011)

pwood said:
			
		

> issues with them?


Possibly, not knowing what they are, I can't say.

Is it an NM connector; is it listed for use with 4 NM cables?

Is it a FA on the end of a conduit?

Just sayin.. it raised an eyebrow.


----------



## GCtony (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks like NM connectors to me (cables clamped to the rear of the connectors) Don't know if it's required but one of those plastic bushing ends would be nice on that big connector.

Just curious, I'm not an electricain but is twisting all the grounds together a code violation?  Common sense tells me it's not wise but is it legal?


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 19, 2011)

GCtony said:
			
		

> Just curious, I'm not an electricain but is twisting all the grounds together a code violation?  Common sense tells me it's not wise but is it legal?


Landing multiple conductors under a lug listed for one conductor is the issue. (110.3(B), 110,14©)

Tiger, want to have some fun with the installer when you go back? If he extends the EGC's with other than green wirenuts, site him on 110.3(B). Only the greenies have been tested and listed to clear fault current.


----------



## TimNY (Oct 19, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, I looked up what the connectors are listed for.

This is a nice chart from Arlington.  I don't know what sizes the connector sin the picture are (3/4 and 1-1/4?), but it appears all is well.

Next, I'll look up that lug to see what it's listed for


----------



## ICE (Oct 20, 2011)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Landing multiple conductors under a lug listed for one conductor is the issue. (110.3(B), 110,14©)Tiger, want to have some fun with the installer when you go back? If he extends the EGC's with other than green wirenuts, site him on 110.3(B). Only the greenies have been tested and listed to clear fault current.


Thanks Chris, I didn't know about the green wire nuts.  I don't like wire nuts on equipment grounds and I told him to use crimp splices.  Now I wonder if they are listed to clear a fault current.


----------



## McShan (Oct 26, 2011)

you also have to derate the current carrying conductors when bundled together up to as much as 50% maybe more I would have to look it up.


----------

